# 3DS ROM sticky title.



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

Can an admin/super use their hax to change the title of this thread to something like "NOTHING PLAYS 3DS ROMS" and bold it and color it red and increase the size?

Because I swear to god nobody is reading it.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 28, 2011)

I doubt it'd make much of a difference, though I'd agree it can't get much worse.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

Well as it is it doesn't directly mention ROMs even, so people don't check it.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

He's right. That's the first thing most people on this site look for, and it could at the very least reduce the number of threads or posts about it.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 28, 2011)

wait which flashcart plays 3DS ROMs? sorry, new to the forums.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 28, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> *new* to the forums.


wow... new.


----------



## coolness (Dec 28, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> wait which flashcart plays 3DS ROMs? sorry, new to the forums.


a flashcard named crown http://www.r43dsguides.com/crown-3ds/


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 28, 2011)

coolness said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > wait which flashcart plays 3DS ROMs? sorry, new to the forums.
> ...


a flashcart that has yet to be proved legit
and he's trolling


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2011)

I added a small tag, for now. As for bolding and colors, I fear you'll have to wait for an admin/super.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

raulpica said:


> I added a small tag, for now. As for bolding and colors, I fear you'll have to wait for an admin/super.


ORRR we could round up a couple of goats to sacrifice to get you the power you need...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Can an admin/super use their hax to change the title of this thread to something like "NOTHING PLAYS 3DS ROMS" and bold it and color it red and increase the size?
> 
> Because I swear to god nobody is reading it.


j00r doing it wrong. Just post a simple-to-write .NDS file, make it clearly state "NOTHING PLAYS 3DS ROMS AT THE MOMENT, YOU WOULD KNOW THAT IF YOU USED THE SEARCH FUNCTION." via the console (or maybe in a cool font, trololo), name it 3DS Loader and post it in a sticky.

When someone needs to put effort into downloading the "loader", then downloading a ROM, putting them on an SD card and then finally "being disappointed", the message gets hard-coded into the cortex.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

... you know I'm totally tempted to make that.

But then members here would start spamming it everywhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rydian said:


> ... you know I'm totally tempted to make that.
> 
> But then members here would start spamming it everywhere.


Nope, they won't. Because the app will state that any further posting will result in a permaban on the forums. Because Stupid is a crime.

Just remember to inflate the file a bit with some random includes, small sizes aren't very convincing.


----------



## Devin (Dec 28, 2011)

Rydian said:


> ... you know I'm totally tempted to make that.
> 
> But then members here would start spamming it everywhere.



But I'm already on it. ;A;


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

Devin said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > ... you know I'm totally tempted to make that.
> ...


CLEVER GIRL


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Devin said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > ... you know I'm totally tempted to make that.
> ...



I demand a good theme song in the background. 

...and reserve a right to write my own LOLder if yours isn't up to my standards of lulz.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

ME TOO!

Even though mine will be crappier.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward too seeing this Loloader being released.


----------



## Devin (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't. Get. Working. On 64 bit computer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Devin said:


> Can't. Get. Working. On 64 bit computer.


Me too, is your DevkitPRO package up to date? What compiler are you using?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

Can an admin/super use their hax to change the title of this thread to something like "NOTHING PLAYS 3DS ROMS" and bold it and color it red and increase the size?

Because I swear to god nobody is reading it.


----------



## Devin (Dec 28, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't. Get. Working. On 64 bit computer.
> ...



I believe so, and DSGameMaker.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

Hm, I made this guide on a 64-bit machine.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/292386-ds-programming-environment-on-windows/


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 28, 2011)

How about make it a notification thingy (like the nootnoot one mthrnite made in the eof). 

Also, make it bold, italics, pink font/florescent background and to the maximum font size available.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

Use Trololo song or Never Gonna Give You Up as the background music.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Devin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Devin said:
> ...


Post the errorcode on dsgamemaker.com forum, I'll help ya out there. Alternatively send me a screenshot via PM.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry for the doublepost, I'm undecided as to the trololo screens, should I add a dancing troll (the classy one, with the top hat) or maybe something else? I'm pretty much decided on the song file, but I'm open for suggestions aswell. Rick Roll is sort of old and trololo is annoying, I was thinking of using "You've Been Trolled".


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually get Ace or Lagman to do my bidding...oh wait.


----------

